# vazze



## sdcp

Sziasztok!

Mit jelent a _vazze?_

Köszönöm


----------



## Encolpius

A vazze Gálvölgyi János szalonképes verziója a Baszd meg!-re. 
A show-jában gyakran elhangzik.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hello!

Úgy van, ahogy Encolpius írja, de nem hinném, hogy Gálvölgyi találta volna ki - elég sokan használják, meglehetősen régóta.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Elég vicces a dolog, de _valós fonetikai jelenséget_ tükröz:

(1) A 'd' előtt az 'sz' zöngéssé hasonul: baszd meg => [bazdmeg]
(2) A mássalhangzó-torlódás miatt a 'd' kiesik: [bazdmeg] => [bazmeg]
(3) A kifejezetten hanyag ejtésben az 'm' hasonul a 'z'-hez: [bazmeg] => [bazzeg]
(4) A kifejezetten hanyag ejtésben a szó végi 'g' réshanggá, torokhanggá válik, majd lekopik: [bazzeg] => [bazzeγ] => [bazze']

És itt egy érdekes dolog jön:

(5) A teljesen artikulálatlan, renyhe, alkoholos befolyásoltságú beszédben a szó eleji 'b' zárhangból réshanggá válik [bazzeγ, bazze'] => [βazzeγ, βazze']

Ezt a nyelvtudatos beszélők egymás beszédében észlelik, de mivel a magyarban ma nincs mód a [β] hang írására, hol v-vel, hol w-vel írják: [wazze, vazze].

A dolog itt nem áll meg: [vazz], sőt, [azze], [azz], [ázze], [ázz] változat is.

A fenti levezetés _valamennyi_ átmeneti alakját lehet hallani _nem nyelvtudatos beszélőktől_ (azaz olyanoktól, akik simány csak renyhén ejtik, és nem poénkodni próbálnak). De az igazán érdekes az, hogy _a nyelvtudatos, nyelvi humorral sokszor élő urbánus ifjúsági kultúra_ már nem elsősorban a renyhe, artikulálatlan kiejtés miatt használja ezeket az alakokat, hanem az _irónia_, a _humor_ forrásaként.

Azaz immár a _nyelvi reflexió_ is szerepet játszik az olyan alakok elterjedésében, mint a wazz, üázz (ez is a szó eleji 'b' zárhang renyhe réshanggá, sőt, magánhangzóvá válását tükrözi!), ázze, satöbbi. Erre harapott rá Gálvölgyi is.


----------



## ib343

Eléggé alaposak a fenti leírások. Én hozzáfűzném azt, hogy ez még egy eufemizmus is, azaz, ha direkt nem akarsz káromkodni. Például Gálvölgyi is azért mondja ezt, hogy ne legyen káromkodás a műsorában. 

Szóval azon túl, hogy lazaság és felváltva használják a "baszd meg"-gel, akkor is használják, ha direkt nem akarnak káromkodást használni. 

Ilyen még a "basszus" vagy "basszuskulcs" is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Igen, eufémizmusként is kiválóan működik, mint az angolban a _"funk"_ vagy a _"friggin'"_, példának okáért.  De pl. az _"Az iskoláját!"_ is régi magyar eufémizmus az istenkáromlás helyett (_"Az isten b...!"_). Szóval nem csak "a mai fiatalok" ügyködését látjuk.


----------



## betabeta1

A vazze- már 2007-2008 óta használt szó egyes fórumokon. (pl MSN, Chat .hu). Furcsa gvölgyinek tulajdonítani. Bár én nem lennék büszke erre a "találmányra", mert ma már semmivel sem hangzik jobban, mint a "bazdmeg".  Sőt, még "cikibb" is. Végül is már a "bazd meg" is egyfajta eufemizmus, ugyanis nem mondja ki, hogy mit. (ugyebár a k. anyádat természetesen.)


----------



## Akitlosz

Egyetértve az összes előttem szólóval, annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a módosult alakokra nem csupán a hanyag ejtés, és az alkoholos befolyásoltság a magyarázat, bár az is mindenképpen, hanem mindezeken felül a szalonképes káromkodásra való igény jelentkezése is egyesekben.
Azaz akarnak is káromkodni, meg nem is, ezért áthidaló megoldásként ilyen tompított alakokat használnak.
Annyira nem bátrak már, hogy kimondják: baszd meg!, de annyira meg még nem jól neveltek, hogy ne mondjanak helyette semmit.

A szó másodlagos szerepe a káromkodás mellett amúgy is a töltelékképzés. Akik beszélni akarnak, de nem igazán tudnak mit mondani, ők rakják tele a beszédjüket ezzel a kifejezéssel.


----------



## marcus25

Ateesh6800 said:


> Elég vicces a dolog, de _valós fonetikai jelenséget_ tükröz:
> 
> (1) A 'd' előtt az 'sz' zöngéssé hasonul: baszd meg => [bazdmeg]
> (2) A mássalhangzó-torlódás miatt a 'd' kiesik: [bazdmeg] => [bazmeg]
> (3) A kifejezetten hanyag ejtésben az 'm' hasonul a 'z'-hez: [bazmeg] => [bazzeg]
> (4) A kifejezetten hanyag ejtésben a szó végi 'g' réshanggá, torokhanggá válik, majd lekopik: [bazzeg] => [bazzeγ] => [bazze']
> 
> És itt egy érdekes dolog jön:
> 
> (5) A teljesen artikulálatlan, renyhe, alkoholos befolyásoltságú beszédben a szó eleji 'b' zárhangból réshanggá válik [bazzeγ, bazze'] => [βazzeγ, βazze']
> 
> Ezt a nyelvtudatos beszélők egymás beszédében észlelik, de mivel a magyarban ma nincs mód a [β] hang írására, hol v-vel, hol w-vel írják: [wazze, vazze].
> 
> A dolog itt nem áll meg: [vazz], sőt, [azze], [azz], [ázze], [ázz] változat is.
> 
> A fenti levezetés _valamennyi_ átmeneti alakját lehet hallani _nem nyelvtudatos beszélőktől_ (azaz olyanoktól, akik simány csak renyhén ejtik, és nem poénkodni próbálnak). De az igazán érdekes az, hogy _a nyelvtudatos, nyelvi humorral sokszor élő urbánus ifjúsági kultúra_ már nem elsősorban a renyhe, artikulálatlan kiejtés miatt használja ezeket az alakokat, hanem az _irónia_, a _humor_ forrásaként.
> 
> Azaz immár a _nyelvi reflexió_ is szerepet játszik az olyan alakok elterjedésében, mint a wazz, üázz (ez is a szó eleji 'b' zárhang renyhe réshanggá, sőt, magánhangzóvá válását tükrözi!), ázze, satöbbi. Erre harapott rá Gálvölgyi is.



hangzik mint egy contortonist a circusban. Sorry.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello marcus25 and welcome to our forum,



marcus25 said:


> úgy hangzik, mint egy contortonist (i.e. kígyóember) a circkusszban. Sorry.


Well, this is linguistics. Nobody said it was easy!


----------



## marcus25

Zsanna said:


> Hello marcus25 and welcome to our forum,
> 
> 
> Well, this is linguistics. Nobody said it was easy!



Fair enough, I stand corrected.
I still think the explanation is too far fetched and convoluted but since my Hungarian is practically non existent I'll refrain from further comments.
I saw a cartoon on an other forum using this word but could not find it in my dictionary, that's all.
Thank you.


----------

